
James Dewar - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Dewar
======
InDemoVeritas
I was reading that page today, as I am putting together a chapter on using
liquid nitrogen in science demonstrations. Thank you, James Dewar, for your
marvelous vacuum insulated flask!

------
coke12
Any relation to John Dewar, of Dewar's whiskey? They're both Scottish.

